# Alle wichtigen Juwe-Vorlagen aus WotLk (Level 80)



## Sir Wagi (4. August 2009)

Moin liebe Buffies ^^ ...

Wer Fehler findet oder Anmerkungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, einfach posten oder PM pls  ...

*---> Level 80 <---

Hier findet ihr alle wichtigen Gem-Rezepte aus WotLk  ...
*



*Hinweise:**

Etwas Theorycrafting für Juweliere gibt es ->hier<- !  *

*Die mit 3.2 eingeführten epischen Vorlagen decken ALLE alten raren Vorlagen ab !  *






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Folgende epische Vorlagen gibt es in Dalaran beim Juwelenschleiferbedarf (für Juwelierssymbole):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Aufwendiges Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Beständiges Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Feuriges Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Flackerndes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Geladenes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Gesplittertes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Gezacktes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Klares Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Kraftvolles Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Nebliges Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Opakes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Robustes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Schillerndes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Seherauge von Zul
Vorlage: Sprödes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Strahlendes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Trübes Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Zeitloses Auge von Zul
Vorlage: Zerschmettertes Auge von Zul



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Glatter Königsbernstein
Vorlage: Kompakter Königsbernstein
Vorlage: Massiver Königsbernstein
Vorlage: Mystischer Königsbernstein
Vorlage: Spiegelnder Königsbernstein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Akkurater Ametrin 
Vorlage: Ametrin des Champions
Vorlage: Bruchfester Ametrin
Vorlage: Gewandter Ametrin
Vorlage: Geätzter Ametrin
Vorlage: Gleißender Ametrin
Vorlage: Glitzernder Ametrin
Vorlage: Glänzender Ametrin
Vorlage: Gravierter Ametrin
Vorlage: Machterfüllter Ametrin
Vorlage: Makelloser Ametrin
Vorlage: Mächtiger Ametrin
Vorlage: Prunkvoller Ametrin
Vorlage: Prunkvoller Ametrin
Vorlage: Reiner Ametrin
Vorlage: Resoluter Ametrin
Vorlage: Solider Ametrin
Vorlage: Tollkühner Ametrin
Vorlage: Transparenter Ametrin
Vorlage: Tödlicher Ametrin
Vorlage: Tückischer Ametrin
Vorlage: Verschleierter Ametrin
Vorlage: Wilder Ametrin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Feingeschliffener Kardinalsrubin
Vorlage: Fragiler Kardinalsrubin
Vorlage: Frakturierter Kardinalsrubin
Vorlage: Heller Kardinalsrubin
Vorlage: Klobiger Kardinalsrubin
Vorlage: Präziser Kardinalsrubin
Vorlage: Runenbeschriebener Kardinalsrubin
Vorlage: Scheinender Kardinalsrubin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Ausbalancierter Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Energieerfüllter Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Geheimnisvoller Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Geläuterter Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Imposanter Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Königlicher Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Leuchtender Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Majestätischer Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Schreckensstein des Verteidigers
Vorlage: Schreckensstein des Wächters
Vorlage: Stattlicher Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Unbeständiger Schreckensstein
Vorlage: Zarter Schreckensstein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Funkelnder Fürstenzirkon
Vorlage: Gediegener Fürstenzirkon
Vorlage: Irisierender Fürstenzirkon
Vorlage: Stürmischer Fürstenzirkon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Alptraumträne


----------



## Sir Wagi (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Folgende normale Vorlagen gibt es in Dalaran beim Juwelenschleiferbedarf (für Juwelierssymbole):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Aufwendiger Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Flackernder Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Geladener Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Klarer Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Kraftvoller Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Robuster Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Waldsmaragd des Sehers



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Massiver Herbstglimmer 
Vorlage: Spiegelnder Herbstglimmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Glänzender Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Glitzernder Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Mächtiger Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Reiner Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Tollkühner Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Verschleierter Monarchentopas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Feingeschliffener Scharlachrubin
Vorlage: Fragiler Scharlachrubin
Vorlage: Klobiger Scharlachrubin
Vorlage: Scheinender Scharlachrubin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Imposanter Zwielichtopal
Vorlage: Königlicher Zwielichtopal
Vorlage: Majestätischer Zwielichtopal 
Vorlage: Unbeständiger Zwielichtopal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Gediegener Himmelssaphir
Vorlage: Irisierender Himmelssaphir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Bemerkenswerter Erdringdiamant
Vorlage: Energischer Erdringdiamant
Vorlage: Kräftigender Erdringdiamant
Vorlage: Unerbittlicher Erdringdiamant



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Belebender Polarlichtdiamant
Vorlage: Chaotischer Polarlichtdiamant
Vorlage: Glimmender Polarlichtdiamant
Vorlage: Glühender Polarlichtdiamant



*Folgende Vorlagen gibt es beim Rüstmeister in Tausendwinter (für Splitter):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Beständiger Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Opaker Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Spröder Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Trüber Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Zerschmetterter Waldsmaragd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Mystischer Herbstglimmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Machterfüllter Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Prunkvoller Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Solider Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Transparenter Monarchentopas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Geheimnisvoller Zwielichtopal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Stürmischer Himmelssaphir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Apathischer Polarlichtdiamant
Vorlage: Einsamer Polarlichtdiamant
Vorlage: Rätselhafter Polarlichtdiamant


----------



## Sir Wagi (11. August 2009)

*Folgende Vorlagen gibt es bei den Rüstmeistern diverser Fraktionen ab einer bestimmten Ruf-Stufe:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Gesplitterter Waldsmaragd - Orakel (ab respektvoll)
Vorlage: Gezackter Waldsmaragd - Wildherzen (ab respektvoll)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Glatter Herbstglimmer - Söhne von Hodir (ab ehrfürchtig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Gleißender Monarchentopas - Wyrmruhpakt (ab ehrfürchtig)
Vorlage: Tückischer Monarchentopas - Schwarze Klinge (ab respektvoll)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Runenbeschriebener Scharlachrubin - Kirin Tor (ab ehrfürchtig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Leuchtender Zwielichtopal - Schwarze Klinge (ab ehrfürchtig)
Vorlage: Zwielichtopal des Wächters - Argentumkreuzzugs (ab respektvoll)

*Folgende Vorlagen erbeutet man in Instanzen bei den jeweiligen Bossen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Zeitloser Waldsmaragd - Prophet Tharon'ja (Feste Drak'Tharon)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Kompakter Herbstglimmer - Cyanigosa (Violette Festung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Gewandter Monarchentopas - Sjonnir der Eisenformer (Hallen des Steins)
Vorlage: Tödlicher Monarchentopas - Keristrasza (Der Nexus)
Vorlage: Wilder Monarchentopas - Ingvar der Brandschatzer (Burg Utgarde)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Präziser Scharlachrubin - Herold Volazj (Ahn'kahet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Energieerfüllter Zwielichtopal - Anub'arak (Azjol-Nerub)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Ewiger Erdringdiamant - Loken (Halle der Blitze)
Vorlage: Strenger Erdringdiamant - König Ymiron (Turm Utgarde)
Vorlage: Umschließender Erdringdiamant - Leywächter Eregos (Das Oculus)


*Folgende Vorlagen sind Random-World-Drops:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Feuriger Waldsmaragd
Vorlage: Nebliger Waldsmaragd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Bruchfester Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Geätzter Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Gravierter Monarchentopas
Vorlage: Monarchentopas des Champions
Vorlage: Resoluter Monarchentopas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Geläuterter Zwielichtopal
Vorlage: Stattlicher Zwielichtopal
Vorlage: Zarter Zwielichtopal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Donnernder Polarlichtdiamant
Vorlage: Zerstörerischer Polarlichtdiamant



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Flirrender Erdringdiamant

*Folgende Vorlagen erbeutet man bei den aufgeführten Mobs:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Strahlender Waldsmaragd - Frostfederkreischerin und Frostfederhexe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Akkurater Monarchentopas - Eisenwollmammut, Tobendes Mammut, Spaltzahnmammut, Ebenenmammut und Ruhiges Mammut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Frakturierter Scharlachrubin - Werdende Val'kyr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage: Zwielichtopal des Verteidigers - Sturmgeschmiedeter Wegelagerer, Sturmgeschm. Champion, Sturmgeschm. Konstrukteur und Sturmgeschm. Spitzel

*Folgende Vorlagen erlernt man beim Lehrer:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schillernder Waldsmaragd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glänzender Herbstglimmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Makelloser Monarchentopas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heller Scharlachrubin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausbalancierter Zwielichtopal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Funkelnder Himmelssaphir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flüchtiger Polarlichtdiamant
Nimmermüder Polarlichtdiamant



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hartnäckiger Erdringdiamant
Mächtiger Erdringdiamant



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verzauberte Träne





Und helft mir, den Thread immer schön aktuell zu halten, postet mir Neuerungen, Fehler und Änderungsvorschläge ...
In dem Sinne: Viel Spass beim Sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Sir Wagi (11. August 2009)

*Etwas Theorycrafting für Juweliere *lol** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Für alle Farbenblinden:
Die orangenen, lilanen und grünen Steine sind Kombinationen aus den drei Grundfarben. Auf den Steinen sind jeweils Werte der beiden Farben.
Gelb und Rot ergeben Orange.
Gelb und Blau ergeben Grün.
Rot und Blau ergeben Lila.*
_Beispiele:
Somit gibt es zB. einen orangenen Stein mit Kritischer Trefferwertung und Beweglichkeit.
Ein Stein mit Willenskraft und Intelligenz wird grün sein.
Es gibt keinen lilanen Stein mit AP und Haste ..._



*Die Werte farblich sortiert:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abhärtung
Intelligenz
Kritische Trefferwertung
Tempowertung
Trefferwertung
Verteidigungswertung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Angriffskraft
Ausweichwertung
Beweglichkeit
Parierwertung
Rüstungsdurchschlagwertung
Stärke
Waffenkunde
Zaubermacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle 5 Sek. X Mana
Ausdauer
Willenskraft
Zauberdurchschlag









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sturmjuwelen:*

Runenverziertes Sturmjuwel
Feingeschliffenes Sturmjuwel
Starres Sturmjuwel
Gediegenes Sturmjuwel
Klobiges Sturmjuwel

Diese Steine sind nicht vom Juwe eures Vertrauens herstellbar, sondern diese können im Sack voll geangelter Schätze (erhältlich durch die Angel-Daily in Dalaran) enthalten sein.


----------



## Pente (11. August 2009)

Danke Sir Wagi für die nette Übersicht. Hab das Thema mal sticky gemacht.


----------



## Dabow (18. August 2009)

Ui, Vielen Lieben Dank ! Sehr hilfreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Freak (18. August 2009)

na dann auch mal ein DICKES DANKE von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Arbeit weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. August 2009)

So, hab das nochmal etwas überarbeitet ...
An der Übersichtlichkeit konnte ich so hier nicht viel machen bzw. es würde etwas sehr viel Quelltext werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Aber hab da mal ´n bisschen was geschrieben, was die Verständlichkeit und somit auch etwas die Übersicht (zumindest vor dem innneren Auge) verbessert ...
Hier gibt´s was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es hilft euch, freue mich, wenn ich helfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...

In dem Sinne, fröhliches Schleifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Angita (31. August 2009)

Hi Sir Wagi,

super Thread - vielen Dank für die Mühe!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese Übersicht ist etliches einfacher für den Otto-Normal-User (nicht Juwies) als die riesige (aber für uns Juwies WICHTIGE) Liste von Buffed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde gerne diesen Thread auf unsere HP verlinken, damit unsere Member sich besser beim Juwe zurecht finden.
Natürlich nur mit deiner Zustimmung - pls eine kurze AW.


Thx

Angita


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. September 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Diese Übersicht ist etliches einfacher für den Otto-Normal-User (nicht Juwies) als die riesige (aber für uns Juwies WICHTIGE) Liste von Buffed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich fand die auch megaunübersichtlich und man musste soviel rumklicken ^^ ...



Angita schrieb:


> Würde gerne diesen Thread auf unsere HP verlinken, damit unsere Member sich besser beim Juwe zurecht finden.
> Natürlich nur mit deiner Zustimmung - pls eine kurze AW.


Kannste gerne machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakiros (9. September 2009)

Sehr schön gemacht, so ne Übersicht hätte ich vor'm Juwe hochskillen mal brauchen können! ^^

Kleine Anmerkung: beim "Theoriecrafting" fehlt bei der Auflistung zu den roten Steinen die Waffenkunde! )


----------



## Sir Wagi (14. September 2009)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erledigt ! ... Vielen Dank für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Sir Wagi (5. Januar 2010)

Ach ja ... Is ja 3.3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Keine Änderungen durch den Patch ...


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

gibt es auch einen extra meta thread oder sind die hier irgendwo versteckt?


----------



## Griese (20. Januar 2010)

Erdringdiamanten und Polarlichtdiamanten sind beide in der Auflistung zu finden. (Strg+F hilft.)


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Januar 2010)

Jau, hier is ALLES drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Also alle schleifbare Schleifware, nich diese sinnfrei-teuren Lowitems xD ...

Edit: Ach ja, es gibt keine epischen Metasockel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... btw, immer noch topaktuell hier xD ...


----------



## Sir Wagi (29. Juni 2010)

Schon einen Tag vorm Patch topaktuell xD ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciryatur (30. Juni 2010)

Der hier fehlt noch

Vorlage: Präziser Kardinalsrubin

Ansonsten eine sehr gute Liste. Danke Dir.

vg,
toby


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Ciryatur schrieb:


> Der hier fehlt noch
> 
> Vorlage: Präziser Kardinalsrubin
> 
> ...



jo, nachträglich aufgelistet hat er den stat ja, nur den stein in der übersicht vergessen^^" niemand ist perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (6. Juli 2010)

LOL ! ^^ Da is die Liste so lange hier drin xD ...



Sir schrieb:


> ...
> Vorlage: Klobiger Kardinalsrubin
> Vorlage: Präziser Kardinalsrubin
> Vorlage: Runenbeschriebener Kardinalsrubin
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, fehlender Gem ergänzt ^^ ...


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. November 2010)

4.0.1 ...

Topaktuell xD ...

Buffed.de hängt hinterher, kann nich die neuen Klunker verlinken ...


----------



## Sir Wagi (11. Januar 2011)

Hoffe ich hab bald mal Zeit, ´nen neuen zu machen  ...


----------

